# POR-15



## blkshe3pdubber (Jan 26, 2004)

Where can i get some of this wonderful stuff. ive got a couple iffy spots of rust that i want to take care of the right way right away. any help is appreciated


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: POR-15 (blkshe3pdubber)*

You can order it online, I thjink it's http://www.por-15.com
I have used it on my Ghia but it was last fall so I won't know the results until few years from now.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: POR-15 (Batan)*

i ordered their catalog off their website, maybe 5 days ago. today its here in my mailbox!. they have so many useful looking products, i cant wait to try them out this spring on my rabbit


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: POR-15 (MattP)*

Just remember to follow the instructions carefully when using POR products. Also, wear good gloves, use them in a well ventilated area and wear eye protection. FYI, if you get POR-15 on your skin it wears off in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: POR-15 (blkshe3pdubber)*

I got the catalog in the mail as well, and ordered the 'Super Starter Kit', should be here any day, it's going to be used on this:
Although I've read some disturbing reviews on POR-15 as well, seem like you can find the same for every product.
I was considering doing one side in POR-15 and the other in Eastwood's "Rust Encapsulator" - formerly "Corroless" or perhaps Zero Rust. I'll have progress


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: POR-15 (Questor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Questor* »_
Although I've read some disturbing reviews on POR-15 as well, seem like you can find the same for every product.
I was considering doing one side in POR-15 and the other in Eastwood's "Rust Encapsulator" - formerly "Corroless" or perhaps Zero Rust. I'll have progress 


Over the years I have found there is a direct correlation between not following the directions and poor performance when it comes to POR-15 or any of these products. I know of a large number of VW people that have used POR-15 without any problems (myself included).
Having used both POR-15 and Corroless myself, the POR-15 has performed better for me. Good luck with your project. Let us know how each performs for you.


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: POR-15 (charlier)*

Thanks! That's encouraging! A lot of people have complained about the "multiple steps" involved with POR-15 and perhaps they hurried or otherwise didn't end up with properly preped surfaces.
It seems like any time you are painting over rust, you need to make sure it's fully converted, with the proper coating so you get maximum adherence of the 'paint'. I've used rust converters and other surface preps in the past, with varied results, but I want this one to LAST, so we'll see how it goes with the POR-15.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Note that POR-15 won't stick to paint, so if your rusty area is adjacent to a painted area leave a margin of bare metal around the rust to paint with primer.


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (jddaigle)*

POR-15 gets applied today...
Surface prep:
After countless hours of wire brushing and vacuuming, sanding and vacuuming, cleaning and vacucming, washing and blowing particulate out of the way...well you get the picture...
I've scrubbed with the "Marine Clean" I've prepped with the "Metal Ready" Which is really just a phosphoric acid and zinc based rust converter - it seems to be pretty strong judging by the black oxide left behind and how hard the splash was to remove.
I'll post a follow up pic once the pan is done.


----------



## VW321 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (Questor)*

Are there any stores that sell this? Or any of the other ones? Also, I recently had my car painted, and in some areas such as the front and rear fender paint began bubbling and cracking. I actually pressed one of the bubbles and water came out. Will this suff stop the rust so I can repaint the problem areas and not get bubbling?


_Modified by VW321 at 7:23 AM 3-9-2005_


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (VW321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW321* »_Are there any stores that sell this? Or any of the other ones? Also, I recently had my car painted, and in some areas such as the front and rear fender paint began bubbling and cracking. I actually pressed one of the bubbles and water came out. Will this suff stop the rust so I can repaint the problem areas and not get bubbling?

Short version: Grind down to bare metal, clean thoroughly, apply POR-15, prime, paint.
All you need to know here: http://www.por15.com


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

vw321....youd need to paint both side of the bubble to make a lasting job out of it


----------



## VW321 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: (pigbladder)*

I know^^^ I have to grind out the problem areas, and then apply por 15


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: POR-15 (Questor)*

Project update here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1888372

POR-15 Applied

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

